# New in Dubai House hunting



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post to see if anyone can help i have just moved to Dubai and am currently working near union square and staying in a hotel in Deira.

Looking for accommodation long term in and around oud metha with a 10000AED per month allowance also leasing cars any recommendations any ideas who i can contact has had no joy on the web any comments from ex pats would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers

Danny


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you looked in the Gulf News property section (online)? There should be a fair bit of accommodation coming online in Healthcare City - that is close to Oud Metha. There are also plenty of apartments in Deira. If you find a place near DCC you will be very close to the floating bridge which is usually a relatively easy journey over the Creek.

For a car (rental) you could try ::::

-


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you Elphaba just the area i was looking for in Healthcare city


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I work in Healthcare City and it's a hole :/


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Right then... Where is the best place to live in Dubai?

I know that this really comes down to individual tastes but interested to know what area's (bur dubai, shk zayed rd, on the beach etc) people on this forum live & how they find things there. Also are there any areas you'd prefer to live?


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Live as close to work as possible.


----------



## Danny Dubai (Jul 5, 2008)

i was under the impression that Health care city was up and coming also the Better homes advert on the post is incorrect they do not phone you back and when you do speak to them the apartment you are after they know nothing about sorry about the little rant there


----------

